# Chemical Weapons Attack in Syria Likely a False Flag



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I like Ron Paul and do recognize that U.S. manufactured False Flags do happen.



> According to former Congressman Ron Paul, the chemical weapons attack in Khan Sheikhoun that killed 30 children and has led to calls for the Trump administration to intervene in Syria could have been a false flag attack.
> 
> Pointing out that the prospect of peace in Syria was moving closer before the attack, with ISIS and Al-Qaeda on the run, Paul said the attack made no sense.
> 
> ...


https://www.infowars.com/ron-paul-chemical-weapons-attack-in-syria-likely-a-false-flag/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing. Especially since Russia brokered a deal to get rid of the chemical weapons. Makes me think someone is trying to push Trump into getting into with the Russians. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Especially since Russia brokered a deal to get rid of the chemical weapons. Makes me think someone is trying to push Trump into getting into with the Russians.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The Neocons on both sides with a big assist from the CIA.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I remember obummer, kerry and others claiming "100%" of the chemical weapons have been removed from Syria. So if we believe our once great liberal leaders they couldn't have come from Assad or Syria. They didn't lie, AGAIN, did they??

http://ussanews.com/News1/2017/04/0...g-100-percent-of-chemical-weapons-from-syria/


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Reality we are likely to never know for sure who did it. Regardless It does bring up some pretty scary scenarios. 

If the US thinks it was the Syrians and attack them I do not see how you do that without ended up fighting Russia troops in the area. If Russian and US troops fight in Syria does that mean the fighting spreads to NATO in Europe. 

If it was rebels doing it to themselves where did they get the plane. It is a mess for sure .


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

MSM is reporting Pentagon can identify jets that deployed the chemical agents and they were Syrian. 

Sorry I despise the MSM but infowars falls below them in my credibility scale.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the Syrians are hardly a unified side of this conflict - there's multiple issues and factions involved ....

the simple fact that the Russians aren't pointing a finger at the US says a whole lot .....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't mean to sound heartless, but that happened in their country on the other side of the world. Our citizens were not targets. Assad is the leader of their country. So why is it our problem? Who elected us the unpaid police force of the world?

The fat guy in North Korea has killed way more of his population than Assad, so where is the outrage there?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> MSM is reporting Pentagon can identify jets that deployed the chemical agents and they were Syrian.
> 
> Sorry I despise the MSM but infowars falls below them in my credibility scale.


Actually the term that I heard on Fox News was that intelligence observed "fixed wing aircraft" that were attributed to either being the Syrians or Russians. While I can not confirm anything, we do know that the CIA has pretty much unlimited resources and could easily come up with the appropriate aircraft and appropriate "persons" to commit said crime.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

******* said:


> I don't mean to sound heartless, but that happened in their country on the other side of the world. Our citizens were not targets. Assad is the leader of their country. So why is it our problem? Who elected us the unpaid police force of the world?
> 
> The fat guy in North Korea has killed way more of his population than Assad, so where is the outrage there?


Astute observation. There are many places around the world with atrocities happening yet we only intervene when we have a vested interest in a commodity. Human rights is just the feel good excuse to go in.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> If it was rebels doing it to themselves where did they get the plane. It is a mess for sure .


No rebel planes are necessary.

Entice Assad's planes to strike, and while Assad's bombs are falling, release the gas. The knee-jerk assumption would be that the airstrikes are to blame.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Since there were no reported mass ISIS casualties in the "attack", . . . I tend to believe that in fact ISIS somehow managed to pull it off, . . . and Denton has as good an idea about it as I could possibly see.

ISIS could not care less who or how many bit the dust, . . . as long as they stay in the fight.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's another source:
Ron Paul: "Zero Chance" Assad Behind Chemical Weapons Attack In Syria; Likely A False Flag | The Daily Sheeple

Did you ever wonder that these Chem Bombs were stored there by ISIS and Assad's bombers never knew about them?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

If Assad is responsible for this attack he needs to be brought to justice, period.

This is where Trump needs to put his money where his mouth is as far as being a master negotiator goes. Russia is stonewalling action in the UN and if this happens it needs to be a multinational effort. The United States doesn't need to foot the bill as far as material resources or blood by itself, especially when it comes to picking up the pieces after the initial military action. I don't have a huge problem with us taking the lead and letting our guys do what they do best, kick down the door, kick butt and take names but when it comes to the nation building, we should have learned our lesson in Iraq/Afghanistan about doing it alone. Trump needs to get Russia on board if its possible, build a multinational coalition, and do this the right way if we do it. I have the ultimate confidence that armed with the pictures of dead kids the master of the deal has the capital in hand to do just that.

I also believe the Syrian refugee's particularly the men of fighting age need to take part in liberating their country. After Assad is gone all of them need to go home and do their part in picking up the pieces. Ultimately they are the ones that are going to have to root ISIS out of their country just like the Iraqi's are doing on their side of the border. I have no issue providing supplies and air support to make this possible.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

This is muslims killing other muslims. What is the problem?


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Inor said:


> This is muslims killing other muslims. What is the problem?


Why hasn't this been our move all along?

Freaking idiots! Sun Tzu would have critical insights here indeed...

Every Republican upon election should be tested on their comprehension of Sun Tzu:

The Art of War by Sun Tzu - Free eBook

and also the Dems 'bible'...

The Prince by Nicolo Machiavelli - Free eBook

"If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle." - Sun Tzu


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Regardless Assad's is a dirt bag needs to be shot. Most great quotes of war were made after wards.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Regardless Assad's is a dirt bag needs to be shot. Most great quotes of war were made after wards.


and ISIS needs to be vaporized too!

The smart move would be to get the Saudis and Jordanians to be the boots, and we do the intel/advising. Make a deal with the Ruskies and install a paperman get the hell out and wait for them to do it all again.

*Breaking News: Tomahawks Launched!*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> and ISIS needs to be vaporized too!
> 
> The smart move would be to get the Saudis and Jordanians to be the boots, and we do the intel/advising. Make a deal with the Ruskies and install a paperman get the hell out and wait for them to do it all again.
> 
> *Breaking News: Tomahawks Launched!*


 After spending time in the Middle-east I am convinced the only answer it to lay waste to every inch of it. Not going to happen but the only way to stop the BS.


----------

